# Ähnliche Spiele wie Worms oder Trine 3



## Larindia (14. Januar 2016)

*Ähnliche Spiele wie Worms oder Trine 3*

Hallo Community,

wir sind neue Besitzer einer PS4 und haben ein paar Probleme die richtigen Spiele zu finden. WIr (mein Mann und ich) sind schon älter  und stehen auf Spiele, die man zusammen spielen kann. Derzeit haben wir Worms (kennen wir noch von PC Zeiten) und seit gestern Trine 3. Diese beiden finden wir auch ganz gut. Anspruch an die Spiele: 

1. zusammen spielbar (entweder nacheinander etwas machen wie bei Worms oder gleichzeitig wie bei Trine 3)
2. Grafik besser als in den 80ern (haben hier viele gruselige Trailer gesehen, die von der Grafik her höllisch unterirdisch waren)
3. und nicht zu teuer (also keine 70 Eur pro Spiel)
4. um was es geht ist egal (Rätsel lösen, Gegner wegballern etc. Früher haben wir mal WoW gespielt und da kommt ja von Rätsel über Bosse killen alles vor).

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tipps


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2016)

Würd jetzt spontan auf Diablo 3 vorschlagen.

Hab Teil 2 selber mit meiner Frau gespielt am PC. Dafür brauchten wir dann aber 2x das Game.
Auf der PS4 gehts an der selben Konsole, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------

